# Clausing 8520



## schor (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm looking at an 8520 for $1500. Seems a bit high to me if it doesn't come with any tooling, not sure yet. What do people think about them? 

I'm a hobbyist more interested in learning than I am in making money in this, but I have been wanting a mill for a while and I just can't bring myself to buying a mill/drill. This one at least is a knee mill but small enough that I can handle it myself for transport, moving around the shop etc.

I know its an mt2 spindle and I don't see that as too much of a problem, its probably only 110volt 3/4 to 1hp motor but that's more than I need I would think for playing around. Tablesize and travel are limited but its a small machine and I understand its small.

All comments welcome.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 1, 2013)

Schor;

 $1500 is high end for an 8520 unless the tooling is abundant and it has the auto feed. I got mine for $500. Actually I did $500 worth of work and that paid for it. That would be considered low end. They appear here on the east coast at times. I will keep an eye out for you. "Buicksman had one, let me see if it is still available?

 "Billy G"


----------



## Buickgsman (Oct 2, 2013)

Billy, I sold mine..  it was an 8525 just for the sake of saying it.  I have to say that I have a Rockwell 21-100 and absolutely love it.  I haven't made anything crazy with it, but it is built very well and is slightly beefier than the 8520.  Plus, it has the R-8 spindle.  I've either brand range in price from 800.00 to $2500.00.  Its all about condition and what you are willing to pay and what is out there when you are looking. 


Bob


----------



## schor (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far.

I have not heard back about tooling. It looks to be in pretty good shape from the pictures.

I've been looking for a while and even the post pdm30 type machines are 900-1500 depending on tooling, I have seen 2 go for 300 and 350. A busybee knee mill in the same class as the clausing goes for $2000-$3000.

I do not want to get into +1000lb machines in my shop.

I'll wait on the clausing, if its reduced in price maybe I'll then make a lower offer on it in the 800 range.


----------



## PurpLev (Oct 3, 2013)

schor said:


> maybe I'll then make a lower offer on it in the 800 range.



that sounds reasonable. considering it doesn't include tooling this would still be on the high mark in some areas (like around here), but reasonable and/or a good deal in other areas. would still be a good deal for a solid machine even here.


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 3, 2013)

No tooling?  I would have to agree that $1500 is a little on the strong side. If the table is pristine, the gears for the fine feed are not stripped out (common problem on these) and the bearings are all good both on the spindle and on the intermediate pulley, and it includes a good vise, it might be worth that.

I might also add that I love mine. Perfect size for a home shop, relatively easy to move, and can easily be disassembled into manageable parts that one person can move into a basement shop. It is not as robust as a Bridgeport, and is lacking a few features, but you can't go wrong on one if it is in good shape.


----------



## the gentleman (Oct 3, 2013)

schor said:


> I'm looking at an 8520 for $1500. Seems a bit high to me if it doesn't come with any tooling, not sure yet. What do people think about them?
> 
> I'm a hobbyist more interested in learning than I am in making money in this, but I have been wanting a mill for a while and I just can't bring myself to buying a mill/drill. This one at least is a knee mill but small enough that I can handle it myself for transport, moving around the shop etc.
> 
> ...



A Clausing 8520 for $1500 . . . GREAT MILL FOR THE HOME SHOP


----------

